

Cloudways Adds Google Compute Engine to Its Application Hosting Platform - growthape
http://www.forbes.com/sites/benkepes/2015/02/04/cloudways-adds-google-compute-engine-to-its-application-hosting-platform/

======
UXexpert
That's a big one. Cheers!

